# Tips for egg donation



## LizN (8 mo ago)

Hello all! 
I need help please🙏😊 I'm having egg donation with Vida Fertility in Spain and they gave me some tips on life style prior to my transfer and a list of vitamins. But I was wondering if someone could tell if there is anything else I should take apart from folic acid and vitamin D? Any experience on what to do before embryo transfer is appreciated ❤
Sooo excited and nervous!!!


----------



## Lola2021 (Dec 25, 2020)

Hey @LizN 
Its such an exciting time isnt it 🤗
I also took Pregnacare and Osteocare supplements. Purely because I was never one for taking vitamins so I figured they could do no harm. And I had a healthy, strong baby after the first transfer. Good luck to you 😁


----------



## LizN (8 mo ago)

Lola2021 said:


> Hey @LizN
> Its such an exciting time isnt it 🤗
> I also took Pregnacare and Osteocare supplements. Purely because I was never one for taking vitamins so I figured they could do no harm. And I had a healthy, strong baby after the first transfer. Good luck to you 😁


@Lola2021 thank a million!!! I'm so nervous I'd take anything to get positive result 🤣
I'm so happy to hear about your success, it's such a miracle ❤best wishes to you and your family!


----------

